

Other than making Windows a *nix distro, what would MSFT have to do to not suck? - niels_olson

POSIX compliance, the standard file system, and . . . what else? How many steps are on the path from where they are to where they need to get to, and what are they?
======
makecheck
Windows does not come with a decent set of tools. A powerful shell and
standard installations of interpreters like Python and Perl would go a long
way.

The graphical user interface is incredibly clunky. I could tolerate that more
if (see above) Windows didn't have an equally clunky shell.

I think one of the things that bugs me most about the Windows GUI is that it
can't use space effectively: lots of things that can't be resized, scrolling
lists showing 3 elements at a time out of 1000, tons of truncated text, tabs
everywhere, and relatively small fonts. This isn't easy to use. It really does
seem as if almost no one at Microsoft puts any thought into it.

